# Pharmacist build



## HamishR (Aug 31, 2021)

I just received two Pharmacist boards - yay! A friend of mine is gagging for a Pharmacist pedal. If I follow the components as shown on the board will it explode once built? Is there anything else I need to know? I would normally just go ahead and build it but felt it prudent to ask in case there is danger and peril ahead.


----------



## Coda (Aug 31, 2021)

It’s a relatively new board, and I’ve not seen too many build reports yet. That said, I don’t think it’s too complicated. Read through the build docs, take your time, and enjoy.


----------



## HamishR (Aug 31, 2021)

Well that's just it - there are no build docs as yet!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 31, 2021)

I just finished mine and it works great


----------



## HamishR (Aug 31, 2021)

Cool - that's what I needed to hear! I can't remember the last time I was this psyched about a pedal.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 31, 2021)

HamishR said:


> Cool - that's what I needed to hear! I can't remember the last time I was this psyched about a pedal.


Agreed! I have not touched the trimmers inside but can tell you that this thing is not leaving the board. It sounds very beatley right out of the gate.


----------



## HamishR (Aug 31, 2021)

I LOVE Beatles guitar sounds...


----------



## ryland (Aug 31, 2021)

You owe it to yourself to play with the trimmers.  There are some real sweet spots to be found!


----------



## music6000 (Sep 3, 2021)

ryland said:


> You owe it to yourself to play with the trimmers.  There are some real sweet spots to be found!


You could always put them external:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 3, 2021)

Can we at least see a schematic?  Pretty please?


----------



## Wizardofwoz66 (Sep 4, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> I just finished mine and it works great


Hey man, I just started putting mine together and have noticed some pretty wild resistor values lol, I have about 70 values on hand but can't cover a few of these. Did you use exact component values? Without the build docs/schematic I don't want to get crazy changing things up until I'm sure I'm not going to mess up a transistor bias or something lol. I can probably get close enough that it doesn't matter but figured I'd check since the strange values were probably picked for a reason.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 4, 2021)

Wizardofwoz66 said:


> Hey man, I just started putting mine together and have noticed some pretty wild resistor values lol, I have about 70 values on hand but can't cover a few of these. Did you use exact component values? Without the build docs/schematic I don't want to get crazy changing things up until I'm sure I'm not going to mess up a transistor bias or something lol. I can probably get close enough that it doesn't matter but figured I'd check since the strange values were probably picked for a reason.


I did use accurate values by putting a two or three resistors together to make the required value


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 4, 2021)

Haven’t built mine yet, but I’m just gonna measure a bunch of 5% tolerance resistors until I find the right values for the oddball ones


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't get too OCD.  If you hit it with 20% you're fine.  The amplifiers this circuit is intended to mimic (without a schematic, I'm guessing that this pedal is all about mimicking Vox amps) used 20% CC Resistors.


----------



## Dan0h (Sep 23, 2021)

The values are on the PCB I take it? Thinking of ordering, but not sure what to add to my components order. Pretty excited about this one as well.


----------



## Robert (Sep 23, 2021)

Yep, or you can use this.


----------



## Dan0h (Sep 23, 2021)

Robert said:


> Yep, or you can use this.


Instant service award goes to Mr. PedalPCB!


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 1, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> I did use accurate values by putting a two or three resistors together to make the required value


Building mine now. Decided to follow your lead … and double up a couple resistors to match the correct values. Prob over kill as Chuck mentioned the 20% range but I have resistors overflowing off shelves so might as well use them. Excited for this one. I had forgotten that TPS had a video on this pedal a year ago.


----------



## Diynot (Oct 2, 2021)

About to embark on this build as well and I have a tranny question. Are we going for matching gains here/specific leakages and if say I have 3 5457 and a handful of j201 where would be the best place to sub in the j201, or should I just go all j201? Am I thinking to hard ab this?


----------



## music6000 (Oct 2, 2021)

HamishR said:


> I just received two Pharmacist boards - yay! A friend of mine is gagging for a Pharmacist pedal. If I follow the components as shown on the board will it explode once built? Is there anything else I need to know? I would normally just go ahead and build it but felt it prudent to ask in case there is danger and peril ahead.


Well, where's the Build report?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 2, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Well, where's the Build report?


If all goes well I will have a video and build report next Friday, if all blows up in my face then the following Friday.


----------

